# Infertility Resulting from Genetic Modification Causes Rise in Chicken Prices



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Infertility Resulting from Genetic Modification Causes Rise in Chicken Prices



> Genetic modification has been a frequent topic of debate in the news for quite some time now. While it is frequently heard about in food circles, with the produce section of your local grocer being the area it is most widely discussed, it unfortunately does not stop there. Animals are being altered genetically as well, chickens included.
> 
> Aviagen is a company known for providing day-old chicks to commercial breeders, such as...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

I remember a pig farmer being interviewed on a program stating genetically modified soy was causing infertility in his stock. Glyphosate, an ingredient in in many "Round-Up Ready" GMO grains is supposed to be especially bad in regard to causing cancer and infertility. The FDA and USDA are not working for the best interests of humans, or animals for that matter. If most Americans don't know that by now, they should.


----------



## mrclucker (Jun 23, 2017)

I have heard myself alot about this topic in other animals makes you wonder how many places that sell chickens will have this problem.


----------



## Cynchick (May 27, 2018)

I understand the GMO process in the plant kingdom splicing genes that would never occur naturally into the DNA to produce a plant that has new resistances to diseases but other than selective breeding, I don't understand how you can alter animals and fowl since all cloning has been outlawed by the government in the animal kingdom. Am I mistaken? All meat grown has had selective breeding forever to make a more market profitable animal or fowl. I understand when you mess with mother nature unfavorable traits show up like infertility or weak legs but I don't understand how this is dangerous to the health of those who choose to eat animals and fowl. Any articles out there that can be recommended reading on this??


----------

